# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2010



## PCGH_Andreas (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 06/2010*.  Diese "PC Games   Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab *5. Mai* am Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten   bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher.  Schreibt eure   Meinung zur *PC Games Hardware 06/2010* in diesen  Thread und wählt in der   Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC  Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und   Anregungen schnell zu  antworten.

Aktuelle Umfrage zur PC Games Hardware 06/2010

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. April 2010)

wird bei den neuen HD5870-modellen auch die sapphire HD5870 Toxic mit 2gb getestet? und allgemein auch die neuen eyefinity6-versionen?


----------



## SeaR169 (30. April 2010)

Die Sapphire 5870 Toxic mit 2Gb wird getestet und einen Eyefinity 6 Test ist auch drinnen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. April 2010)

Exakt! Daneben gibt's die ersten Retail-GTX-400-Karten, die Powercolor HD 5870 PCS+ und die HIS HD 5870 Icooler V Turbo. Wie immer im Vergleich mit bisherigen Empfehlungen; alles in einem Test. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (30. April 2010)

Scheint ja eine endgeile Ausgabe zu werden. Schade, dass es noch so "lange" dauert ^^


----------



## X Broster (30. April 2010)

Der Bonuscode für das DVD-Gewinnspiel zeigt die Lösung für Ausgabe 05/2010, nicht für die Aktuelle.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (30. April 2010)

Ha, mein PC auf der Titelseite !!! Die Ausgabe ist der Pflichtkauf für mich und alle anderen 4 Glücklichen...wenn die Dinger nur endlich da wären!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. April 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Der Bonuscode für das DVD-Gewinnspiel zeigt die Lösung für Ausgabe 05/2010, nicht für die Aktuelle.


Richtig, weil das Gewinnspiel der Ausgabe 05 noch läuft. Das wird zum offiziellen EVT umgestellt.


----------



## Lower (30. April 2010)

Ich freue mich richtig auf die Ausgabe wobei die Ausgabe 05 auch genial war. Besonders der Fermi und Gulftown Test haben mich beeindruckt. Sehr ausführlich geschrieben 
Diesmal freue ich mich auf den AMD Hexacore Test. Hoffentlich wird er auch so gut 

Zum Glück habe ich ja das Abo 

lg


----------



## docdent (30. April 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Scheint ja eine endgeile Ausgabe zu werden. Schade, dass es noch so "lange" dauert ^^



Ich empfehle ein PCGH-Abo. Ich hatte meine Ausgabe heute um 10.30 Uhr in Händen


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Die Ausgabe ist, wie ich finde, eine der besten seit langem. Bereue es nicht, neuer Abonnent zu sein! Großes Lob!


----------



## X Broster (30. April 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Richtig, weil das Gewinnspiel der Ausgabe 05 noch läuft. Das wird zum offiziellen EVT umgestellt.


Achso, danke.


rtxus schrieb:


> Das Pico NT ist der Oberhammer , das  wird 100pro iwann mal bei mir umgesetzt


Im neuen PCGH Sonderheft steht noch mehr über Mini-PC´s.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. April 2010)

Lower schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal freue ich mich auf den AMD Hexacore Test. Hoffentlich wird er auch so gut.


Reichen dir 12 richtig geile Seiten?


----------



## Oliver (30. April 2010)

docdent schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein PCGH-Abo. Ich hatte meine Ausgabe heute um 10.30 Uhr in Händen



Die Post kommt erst gegen Mittag. Mittlerweile hab ich sie auch schon


----------



## DEFiNn (30. April 2010)

moin,

Meine PCGH 06 habe ich heute bekommen.
Aber mir ist ein Fehler aufgefahlen 
Undzwar auf Seite 15 (Der Mini-PC) steht welchen CPU eingebaut worden ist aber als überschrift steht dort Neue Grafikkarte ???
Und bei dem Absatz für die Graifkkarte steht auch als Überschrift neue Grafikkarte ?
Ist das so gewohlt oder habt ihr das einfach übersehen.
Naja ist eigentlich auch egal der Inhalt der PCGH Premium mit den zusätzlichen Handwerker-workshop stimmt schonmal und danke für die Sharkoon Rubber Bolts

mfg  DEFiNn


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe auch einen Fehler gefunden: 

S. 9 in der Aufrüst Matrix, bei HD5870 und i7-975-XE steht "CPU bremst". Sollte da nicht eher stehen "VGA bremst"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. April 2010)

Such's dir aus. Kommt eh auf Setting und Spiel an. In der Tendenz bremst aber eher die Radeon.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Okay


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Reichen dir 12 richtig geile Seiten?


 
Wenn du so direkt fragst, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Mai 2010)

Gut, in deinem Fall sind es dann 14 - ich spendiere dir die Anzeigen *lach*


----------



## Infernalracing (1. Mai 2010)

Das Aktuelle Heft ist wirklich gut gelungen was man von der DVD aber nicht sagen kann, die wird irgendwie immer Beschissener! (Der PCGH Rückblick ist jetzt auch Weg, Die enthaltene Software ist Mager & die Restlichen Viedeos ............?!?!)


----------



## Master451 (1. Mai 2010)

super Ausgabe, der Thurban-Test ist richtig gut gelungen, genauso wie der Aufrüst-Artikel.  Die einzenlen PCs sind richtig gut geworden. Bei der DVD , ob jetzt AntiVir wirklich groß auf der Titelseite beworben werden muss, dass es auf der DVD drin ist, weiß ich net, v.a. da es glaub ich immer auf den DVDs drauf war


----------



## Lower (1. Mai 2010)

Ach menno,

in Österreich kommt die Post immer verspätet 

freue mich dennoch auf Montag. Den Thuban Test nehme ich genauer unter die Lupe! 

Danke an Alle, die sich so viel Mühe geben 

Mein nächster Benchprozzi 

lg

Lower

btw: natürlich die Premium Ausgabe


----------



## markus_mack (1. Mai 2010)

wieder ne endgeile Ausgabe - meine kam gestern um 11:35 Uhr mit der Post!!

Leider habt ihr beim AM3 Board Test dieses GA-890GPA-UD3H nicht getestet. Warum? Ist ein 890GX Board

Und dann noch ne Frage: Möchte mein AM2+ Board mit ner neuen Graka und nem X6 aufrüsten - Passt da n X6 1075 mit 6x 3 GhZ und ner HD5870?? Also von der Leistung her?? nicht das was bremst. Auf meinem AM2+ Board funktioniert der X6 seit dem neuesten Bios.

Derzeit hab ich nur nen X2 6000+ mit ner HD4850


----------



## Einer von Vielen (1. Mai 2010)

markus_mack schrieb:


> wieder ne endgeile Ausgabe - meine kam gestern um 11:35 Uhr mit der Post!!
> 
> Leider habt ihr beim AM3 Board Test dieses GA-890GPA-UD3H nicht getestet. Warum? Ist ein 890GX Board
> 
> ...


Passt alles, du kannst aber auch einen günstigeren 1055er nehmen, der wird die HD5870 auch gut befeuern!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Mai 2010)

-einige Seiten sind etwas blaß da ging in der Druckerei wohl die Farbe aus
(Seite 47,62,70, ... )
-und einige Inhaltliche Fehler habe ich auch gefunden / um nur 2 zu nennen
Seite 9:  -Core i7 975 XE hat nicht 2,666 MHz das wäre ein 920
der hat 3,333
-ein AM2 X2 6400+ hat 3,2 Ghz und nicht nur 3 

Und die neuen 6 Kernen von AMD fehlen da auch noch bei dem Aufrüst Spezial (sehr Schade).

Gut finde ich das ihr nicht den Fehler gemacht habt die Hüllen umzustellen wie es die PCG gemacht hat.
Interessant fände ich höchsten Slim 7mm DVD Hüllen Cover. Ansonsten lasst es wie es ist.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## markus_mack (1. Mai 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Passt alles, du kannst aber auch einen günstigeren 1055er nehmen, der wird die HD5870 auch gut befeuern!



Danke für die Infos. Der 1055er ist sogar verfügbar - werde dann mal meine Bestellung aufgeben - armes Konto


----------



## xeonsys (2. Mai 2010)

was steht in der vorschau auf heft 07/10

mfg xeonsys


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2010)

*@ SchumiGSG9*

Das Aufrüst-Special war bereits fertig, bevor der Thuban kam. Es war daher produktionstechnisch nicht möglich, ihn unterzubringen - außer auf Basis von Schätzwerten. Und das wollten wir nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2010)

Schöne Ausgabe, nur sind einige Seiten kaum lesbar weil da anscheinend die Tinte in der Druckerei alle war .


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Nein, bei mir is alles top


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Mai 2010)

Im Artikel "Raytracing im Detail" 


> Bis zu einem Faktor von 7.200 und der damit verbundenen 53-fachen Geometriemenge *sind* die Performance von Quake 3 Raytraced lediglich um 12 Prozent.....



"Blu-ray-/DVD-Special"


> ...von einem Blu-ray-Medium benötigen Sie neben einem entsprechenden Laufwerk eine aktuelle Grafkkarte *und* ein LCD mit HDCP-Unterstützung *und* die passende Wiedergabesoftware.


und weniger unds.

"Wir rüsten richtig für Sie auf"


> Eignet sich mein Board für eine aktuelle CPU? Soll ich lieber *einen* neue Grafikkarte oder mehr RAM kaufen?



Bis auf mehrere Fehler die in einer Printausgabe nicht vorkommen sollten ist die Ausgabe gelungen.


----------



## Grav3 (3. Mai 2010)

also ich schließe mich "nfsgame" an.. bei mir sind auch einige seiten ausgeblichen... 
als würde man die ausgabe irgendwie 10 jahre lang in die sonne stellen... das ist ja bei meinen alten ausgaben besser... Seitenzahlen gibt es nachher.. habe atm die ausgabe nicht zur hand

€dit: Folgende Seiten sind betroffen: 
S.47 Hexacores im Test
S.51 DevilTech-Werbung
S.55 Alternate-Werbung
S.62 Hexacore am Limit (teilweise so ausgebleichtm dass man es kaum lesen kann) --> mit Raten möglich
S.70 Neue Sockel-AM3-Generation ... lesen mit Rate-Funktion möglich... s.o.

Der Rest ist soweit in Ordnung. 
Dann noch eine Frage für den Premium-Teil... S.19 ... wofür ist das 8,9cm Stück?... als Deckplatte im Gehäuse?!? Wenn ja, macht es dann keinen Sinn den auch mit 9,5cm laufen zu lassen?!? 

Danke und Gruß, 
Grav3


----------



## ile (3. Mai 2010)

Also, ich habe sie noch nicht komplett gelesen, aber was mir auffällt: *Die Druckqualität ist mittlerweile miserabel!* 

Z. B.: Beim GPU-Test sind die Bildchen und Awards doppelt gedruckt, wobei die zweite Schicht leicht verschoben ist, sodass man es fast nicht mehr lesen kann, auch beim Mainboardtest wirken die Bilder ziemlich unscharf und es sind zum Teil verschobene Linien, die über den Rahmen hinaus gehen, zu erkennen... 

Hier muss nachgebessert werden!


 Außerdem finde ich mittlerweile immer *ziemlich viele Fehler*: Beim Thuban-Test steht 2x "Synthetische Benchmarks", obwohl es sich einmal um Spiele-Benchmarks handelt, of sind Buchstaben in Worten verdreht, es werden Bezeichnungen & Angaben z. T. falsch angegeben, und und und ...

Inzwischen ist es einfach deutlich zu viel! Das zeugt von geringer Aufmerksamkeit/Lieblosingkeit beim Schreiben der Artikel und Schläfrigkeit des Korrekturlesers! Ich habe kein Problem, wenn mal was falsch ist, das passiert, aber was bei PCGH mittlerweile abgeht ist einfach deutlich too much! Früher war das nicht so ausgeprägt!

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse:

Ein Fehler, der in der Marktübersicht immer noch nicht behoben ist und in der letzten Ausgabe im Test falsch wieder gegeben wurde ist folgendes:

*Das Super Flower Golden Green 700W-Netzteil hat entgegen der Angaben im Heft sehr wohl zwei 6+2Pin-Stromanschlüsse* 

(Ich habe mich per E-Mail bei Super Flower erkundigt und es steht auch im Internet: Super Flower Computer Inc. - Products)


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Mai 2010)

Hm. Meine Ausgabe hat keine "Druckprobleme" (kein Fehldruck/wenig Farben/Falschfarben). Da ist alles 1a. 
Ansonsten sollte vielleicht der/die Korrekturleser/in etwas besser hinschauen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

*@ ile*

Das mit den synthetischen Benchmarks ist uns zu spät aufgefallen. Kannst du zu "oft sind Buchstaben in Worten verdreht", "Bezeichnungen & Angaben z. T. falsch angegeben" sowie "und und und ..." bitte Details nennen? Danke.

Im Übrigen möchte ich anmerken, dass der Thuban selbst gerade mal drei (3!) Tage vor Heftabgabe kam. Und in drei Tagen 12 Seiten ist nun mal ein Gewaltakt, sprich im Rahmen dieser extrem kurzen Zeitspanne sind Fehler leider häufiger, da alle Beteiligtem [Redakteure, Layout, Lektorat usw.] extremem Stress und massivem Druck ausgesetzt sind. Das ist keine Entschuldigung, aber ein Grund - ein gewichtiger.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Mai 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse:
> 
> Ein Fehler, der in der Marktübersicht immer noch nicht behoben ist und in der letzten Ausgabe im Test falsch wieder gegeben wurde ist folgendes:
> 
> ...



Danke, ich ändere es sofort. Allerdings habe ich es noch einmal geprüft: Unser Testmuster hatte 3x 6-Pin PCI-E / 1x 6/8-Pin PCI-E. Offenbar ein Tribut an das frühe Muster.

Marco


----------



## kmf (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab diesmal nix zu meckern - fast. 

Heft gefällt mir außerordentlich gut, ziemlich breit aufgestellt. Das ist echt prima.

Aber bei "Der Intel-Bios-Guide: Das optimale Bios für Sockel-1156- und Sockel-1366-Mainboards" hat die Druckerei die Seiten für das 1366er Board total verschlampt.


----------



## ile (3. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ile*
> 
> Das mit den synthetischen Benchmarks ist uns zu spät aufgefallen. Kannst du zu "oft sind Buchstaben in Worten verdreht", "Bezeichnungen & Angaben z. T. falsch angegeben" sowie "und und und ..." bitte Details nennen? Danke.



- Aufrüstmatrix: unterste Zeile, zweites von rechts: Statt "CPU bremst" müsste hier "VGA bremst" stehen

- Ausgabe 05/2010: Netzteiltest: Im Diagramm und der Tabelle hat das Cougar-NT 0,1 Sone im Leerlauf, im Fließtext sind es plötzlich 0,2

- Aufrüstmatrix: i7-975 XE: Der läuft nicht mit 2,67 GHz, sondern 3,33 GHz!

- S. 45: In der Grafik sind nicht, wie angegeben, PCIe-Steckplätze markiert, sondern normale PCI

- Irgendwann gabs in nem Diagramm, das nichts mit Fps zu tun hatte, mal die Balken "kaum spielbar" und "nicht spielbar", die da ziemlich fehl am Platz waren

- Netzteilmarktübersicht: [...] - 550W; 650- [...] Was ist mit NTs zwischen 550 und 650 W ? 

...

Ich könnte hier wirklich noch einige Punkte aufführen, aber sei mir nicht böse: Ich merke mir doch nicht zu jedem kleinen Fehler, wo er steht und um was es ging, aber wenn es dir wichtig ist, kann ich ja in Zukunft alles genau notieren und hier reinschreiben  Jedenfalls habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust, alles nochmal nachzuschlagen. So was unwichtiges muss man sich ja nicht merken, oder?

Wenn ich die letzten zwei Ausgaben jetzt nochmal durchlesen würde, dann könnte ich mit Sicherheit noch 5-10 Sachen nennen, aber so wichtig ist mir das ja gar nicht, ich fands halt nur etwas too much in letzter Zeit, das war nicht böse gemeint und es sind ja größtenteils nur Kleinigkeiten.

Ich für meinen Teil bin halt ein sehr akkurater Mensch, deswegen stör ich mich ein wenig dran, aber es ist wirklich nicht so schlimm, bei wesentlichen Fehlern wie das mit dem Super Flower meld ich mich ja und die anderen sind wirklich Kleinigkeiten, die nicht soo wichtig sind.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Übrigen möchte ich anmerken, dass der Thuban selbst gerade mal drei (3!) Tage vor Heftabgabe kam. Und in drei Tagen 12 Seiten ist nun mal ein Gewaltakt, sprich im Rahmen dieser extrem kurzen Zeitspanne sind Fehler leider häufiger, da alle Beteiligtem [Redakteure, Layout, Lektorat usw.] extremem Stress und massivem Druck ausgesetzt sind. Das ist keine Entschuldigung, aber ein Grund - ein gewichtiger.


 Ist ja schon ok


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

Wir alle sind keine Freunde von Fehlern  Ich schau's mir heute Abend mal in Ruhe an, unsere Hefte sind da.


----------



## ile (3. Mai 2010)

Jetzt mal zum Positiven:

 Den neuen GraKa-Leistungsindex finde ich hervorragend - bitte auch den CPU-Leistungsindex derart umgestalten!

@ Raff: Du hast völlig Recht, was AMD/Ati einem mit ihrem Pseudo-AF vorsetzen ist wirklich unverschämt und ich finde es gut, dass ihr dem Thema bald einen Artikel widmet.

 BluRay-Artikel, genau darauf hab ich gewartet!

 SSD-Test (leider werden die Dinger nicht günstiger zefix , ich will mindestens 128 GiByte! )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

CPU- wie GraKa-Index gehen auf meine bzw. letzterer auch auf Raffs und Carstens Kappe. Im CPU-Index sind 4 Spiele und 4 Apps, GraKa-Index 10 Spiele. Ich finde, das passt so (noch mehr ist einfach nicht machbar). Oder was meinst du mit umgestalten?


----------



## Fury_X (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo
Das ist nun die erste Ausgabe die ich als ABO bekommen habe!
Ich muss sagen das ich das ganze nicht bereue... Jetzt muss ich nicht immer jeden Monat zum Kiosk rennen.
Anmerkung:
Die Preise die ihr für die Bauteile der LED-Laufleiste angegeben habt sind total überteuert sind(!!!). Das sind wahrhaftige Mondpreise.. Das ganze Material bekommt man für ~5€.
Auch negativ ist das die Lüfterenkoppler von Sharkoon schwarz abfärben.
Ich habe ganz schwarze schmierige Finger bekommen. Ekelig und ganz sicher auch nicht gesund.
Aber ansonsten top! Weiter so.

P.S. In Heft 05/10 beim Test der AM3-Mainboards steht (in der Testzusammenfassung,graue Box), dass das GA-770TA-UD3 weder USB3.0 noch SATA 3 hätte. Dies ist aber nicht richtig. Das Mainboard hat per NEC Kontroller 2mal USB 3.0 und mit Marvell Kontroller 2mal SATA 3.


----------



## ile (4. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im CPU-Index sind 4 Spiele und 4 Apps, GraKa-Index 10 Spiele. Ich finde, das passt so (noch mehr ist einfach nicht machbar). Oder was meinst du mit umgestalten?



Na ja, ich meinte schon: Mehr Spiele (Also 2 Spiele mehr, dann hat man wie im GraKa-Leistungsindex 10 Werte, das finde ich optimal)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Übrigen möchte ich anmerken, dass der Thuban selbst gerade mal drei (3!) Tage vor Heftabgabe kam. Und in drei Tagen 12 Seiten ist nun mal ein Gewaltakt, sprich im Rahmen dieser extrem kurzen Zeitspanne sind Fehler leider häufiger, da alle Beteiligtem [Redakteure, Layout, Lektorat usw.] extremem Stress und massivem Druck ausgesetzt sind. Das ist keine Entschuldigung, aber ein Grund - ein gewichtiger.


 
Öhm, da muss ich doch etwas sagen.
Und? 
Zeitdruck spielt doch keine Rolle, wenn gewisse Dinge an dem und dem Datum fertig sein müssen, dann muss das erledigt sein, entweder durch den Einsatz von mehr Leuten oder durch erhöhte Anstrengung der einzelnen.
Wenn ich nächsten Tag ein Treffen mit anderen habe und erst gestern darüber informiert wurde, dann muss ich mich vorbereiten, Entschuldigungen werden nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2010)

Am Ende vereitelte noch ein McAfee-Fail (Virusmeldung mit Abschuss der Rechner) eine letzte, genauere Korrekturstufe. Da kam viel zusammen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (4. Mai 2010)

Appropos CPU-Leistungsindex 

Die neuen Über-CPUs 1090T, 1055T, aber auch Intels mikriger Atom 330 bringen unter Paint.Net wahre Rekordleistungen. Dagegen sieht eine HighEnd-CPU wie z.B. der i7-980X geradezu beschämend aus. 



/edit natürlich im negativen Sinn.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Mai 2010)

*@ quantenslipstream*

Einmal das was Raff sagt, zudem hast du offensichtlich keine Ahnung, was es bedeutet 12 Seiten samt Benches in drei Tagen samt McAffee-Fail durch zu prügeln  Sorry, aber jeder am dem Artikel Beteiligte hat weit mehr geleistet als er müsste, Überstunden, Wochenende-Arbeit usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Einmal das was Raff sagt, zudem hast du offensichtlich keine Ahnung, was es bedeutet 12 Seiten samt Benches in drei Tagen samt McAffee-Fail durch zu prügeln  Sorry, aber jeder am dem Artikel Beteiligte hat weit mehr geleistet als er müsste, Überstunden, Wochenende-Arbeit usw.


 
Ich weiß aber, was es bedeutet, wenn ich mich innerhalb von wenigen Tagen auf eine völlig neue Aufgabe vorbereiten und sie dann durchführen muss.
Dass man dann weniger schläft, keine Freizeit hat und alles andere liegen bleibt, ist logisch.
Wenn ihr also schon an der Grenze eurer Leistungsfähigkeiten gearbeitet habt, dann hättet ihr eben das mit mehr Manpower ausgleichen müssen. 

Trotzdem kann man immer noch so sorgfältig arbeiten, dass keine Fehler entstehen.
Nun ja, zumindest kann ich mir Fehler nicht erlauben, das würde bedeutet, dass ich den Auftrag und damit sehr viel Geld verliere.

Ist aber trotzdem schön, dass ihr das noch ins Heft bekommen habt und die User das nun lesen können als es aus dem Netz entnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Mai 2010)

DEFiNn schrieb:


> Undzwar auf Seite 15 (Der Mini-PC) steht welchen CPU eingebaut worden ist aber als überschrift steht dort Neue Grafikkarte ???
> Und bei dem Absatz für die Graifkkarte steht auch als Überschrift neue Grafikkarte ?
> Ist das so gewohlt oder habt ihr das einfach übersehen.
> Naja ist eigentlich auch egal der Inhalt der PCGH Premium mit den zusätzlichen Handwerker-workshop stimmt schonmal und danke für die Sharkoon Rubber Bolts
> ...



Hallo,

ohje - das wurde leider übersehen. 





markus_mack schrieb:


> wieder ne endgeile Ausgabe - meine kam gestern um 11:35 Uhr mit der Post!!
> 
> Leider habt ihr beim AM3 Board Test dieses GA-890GPA-UD3H nicht getestet. Warum? Ist ein 890GX Board





Ich habe mich (schweren Herzens) gegen das 890GPA-UD3H entschieden, da wir es bereits in der Ausgabe 04/2010 vorgestellt haben und da ich gerne das 770TA-UD3 als günstige Alternative mit altem Chip und das 880GM-UD2H als einziges Muster mit 880G unterbringen wollte. Mit dem 890GPA-UD3H hätten wir drei Gigabyte-Platinen im Vergleich gehabt- ohne das 890GPA-UD3H hatte ich Platz für andere Platinen.





Fury_X schrieb:


> P.S. In Heft 05/10 beim Test der AM3-Mainboards steht (in der Testzusammenfassung,graue Box), dass das GA-770TA-UD3 weder USB3.0 noch SATA 3 hätte. Dies ist aber nicht richtig. Das Mainboard hat per NEC Kontroller 2mal USB 3.0 und mit Marvell Kontroller 2mal SATA 3.




Das stimmt leider - deswegen haben wir die Info ja in der aktuellen Ausgabe 06/2010 korrigert.


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Mai 2010)

Mit Henner wäre das nicht passiert... Ich finde den test der Server-prozis toll, obwohl ich gar keinen habe...^^

Und natürlich den hexacore von AMD... klasse!

Liebe Grüße: Derber-Shit


----------



## Grav3 (5. Mai 2010)

Sagt mal... habe jeztz tzwar noch nicht die Cobra11 installiert.... aber ist da Netzwerkgaming möglich?!? --> Morgen Abend geht es auf LAN   DbC-LAN 25  Jubiläum


----------



## Tig3r0023 (5. Mai 2010)

Was mich sehr verwundert...grade PCGH , als gutes PC Magazin, müsste doch eigentlich wissen, das Programme, die Ramoptimierung versprechen totaler Müll sind!
Warum wird dann so ein Programm mit auf die DVD gepackt?



> *Loadstreet Fresh RAM 5.0*
> Fresh RAM optimiert den verfügbaren  RAM-Speicher Ihres PCs und verbessert damit die Leistungsfähigkeit Ihres  Computersystems – ohne zusätzliche Hardware oder Hardware-Kosten. Zwar  verfügt es über schnelle, komplexe Speicheranalyse-Algorithmen, die  Benutzeroberfläche ist trotzdem leicht verständlich. Die zur Aktivierung  nötige Seriennummer finden Sie in der Readme-Datei.


Windows hat da ein viel besseres Speichermanagement. Warum wird so ein Programm trotzdem dem Leser vorgestellt?
Einige Leser, vertrauen dann blind und ihr System wird dann noch langsamer, als es eigentlich schon ist.
Das verstehe ich nicht. Solche Programme sind angebliche "Tuning Tools", bewirken aber genau das Gegenteil. Das müsste doch bekannt sein.


----------



## Grav3 (5. Mai 2010)

Das ist einfach zu erklären... man nehme SW die gratis ist... sind die meisten RAM-Optimizer... (wenn man keine Ahnung mehr hat, was man noch rein packen könnte... z.B. Everest Ultimate Win7 !?!?!!!!) .... 2. man denke... hey es gibt noch Dummies die das gebrauchen könnten... solche Leute mit Aldi-PCs und so... den Rest kannste dir denken... 
@ Mods & PCGH Redaktion: Fühlt euch nicht persönlich angegriffen!!! Nur packt bitte mal wieder vernünftige SW drauf.... mit dem "Dreck" können die meisten (ca. 99%) von uns nichts anfangen... 
Danke und Gruß aus Bielefeld, 
Grav3

€dit: Sorry, das musste leider so raus...


----------



## B00 (5. Mai 2010)

Das Heft ist gelungen, mal abgesehen von  Cobra  Das ist wirklich


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Mai 2010)

Das ist mal wieder eine richtig gute Zeitung geworden. Habt ihr gute Arbeit geleistet So gut wie alle Artikel sind klasse.


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. Mai 2010)

ist in der Premium ausgabe auch das "normale" heft mit dvd drin, oder muss ich wenn das modding-zeugs haben will und die normale ausgabe beide ausgaben kaufen?!?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2010)

Im Premium ist stets die volle Ladung enthalten, also natürlich auch das Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. Mai 2010)

Raff hat Recht: Premium = DVD-Ausgabe + 32 Seite extra + 2. Datenträger + 4x Entkoppler


----------



## facehugger (5. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Habe mir heute extra die Printausgabe der PCGH geholt.
Sollte ja der MK13 laut Raff ausführlich auf den 470/80er-Nvidias getestet werden. 
Jedoch ist kein Testbericht zu finden gewesen.

Hat es vielleicht damit zu tun, das nach einem Kurztest des Kühlers seitens PCGH, bei Caseking sämtliche Bundles mit diesem Kühler aus dem Angebot entfernt wurden?

Die Resultate sollen ja mehr als ernüchternd gewesen sein...

MfG


----------



## ile (5. Mai 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe mir heute extra die Printausgabe der PCGH geholt.
> Sollte ja der MK13 laut Raff ausführlich auf den 470/80er-Nvidias getestet werden.
> Jedoch ist kein Testbericht zu finden gewesen.



Der würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## BikeRider (5. Mai 2010)

B00 schrieb:


> Das Heft ist gelungen, mal abgesehen von  Cobra  Das ist wirklich


Die DVD ist diesmal wirklich nicht so prall, Das Heft umso besser.


----------



## kmf (5. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Tipp für die Entkoppler: Bei manchen Lüftern (Skythe, Noiseblocker) gebärden sich die Gummistopfen äußerst störrisch. Die lassen sich nicht mal mittels einer Zange durch die Löcher der Lüfter bugsieren. Lieber reißen sie ab. Sharkoon hat's mit der Dicke der Gummiteile etwas zu gut gemeint.

Abhilfe schafft, wenn man an der Seite in Längsrichtung einfach etwas von dem verdickten Teil abzwickt, aber nur an der Seite, welche für den Lüfter vorgesehen ist. Die Funktion wird dadurch nicht beinträchtigt, aber der restliche Gummikonus rutscht viel leichter durch die Bohrung. Ein kleiner Tropfen  Spülmittel bei der Montage unterstützt das Ganze.


----------



## zuogolpon (5. Mai 2010)

Mein Urteil zur neusten PCGH Premium:

Bestes Heft seit langem!

Die Druckqualität ist allerdings sehr schlecht...
5 linke Seiten haben bei mir statt schwarzer Schrift Graue. Man kann es grade noch sehen.
Die Entkoppler an sich sind eine schöne Beilage, meine sind zwar alle entkoppelt, doch ich habs eben mit einem 5. Lüfter versucht.
Das Ergebnis nach dreimaligem Versuchen des kräfitgen Zeihens an den Entkoppler-Enden:
Abgerissen!

Soviel dazu.

Ansonsten ist das Tuning Guide nahezu ein Wunder! Auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt etwas von Selbstmach-Staubschützen halte.
Auch der Raytracing Artikel ist sehr informativ...

BTW: Wann kommt der nächste Kühlungsmegatest?

MfG
Z


----------



## Einer von Vielen (5. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir heute die Premium geholt, konnte sie bist jetzt aber nur überfliegen. Sieht bis jetzt spitze aus!


----------



## Thunderstom (5. Mai 2010)

Super Premium


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Fand die Ausgabe auch super...^^

Kommt noch ein Vergleichstest für AM3-High-End-Board?

Das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula war ja schon. Aber das Gigabyte z.b. fehlt noch...


----------



## Thunderstom (5. Mai 2010)

Es stand doch das dass gigabyte zu spät für den test ankam


----------



## Lord76 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo PCGH,

ich und ein paar bekannte würden uns freuen wenn auch mal Tests 
für Macs erscheinen. Tips & Tricks, Aufrüsten dieser z.B Mac Pro etc.
oder Mac Mini pimpen.

Viele haben inzwischen auch ein Apple Rechner, auch zum Spielen. 
Ich hab z.B ein Mac Pro mit geflashter Radeon 4870 HD.

Das währe doch langsam auch mal angebracht für diese Rechner  ebenfalls mal Interessante Sachen zu bringen. 

Bald kommt Steam und auch viele andere Spiele kommen auch für den Mac raus. Alternativ Systeme werden langsam Interessanter.

gruß ans Team und tolle Hefte macht ihr


----------



## GxGamer (5. Mai 2010)

Ich geb dann auch mal Feedback für die Premium ab.

Die Artikel gefallen mir sehr gut - wie immer eigentlich.
Am besten fand ich den Artikel über die Leser-PCs, sehr amüsant.. Corsair-NT gegen ein Xilence getauscht  Alles sehr interessant und gut zu lesen.

Dieses Mal habe ich aber auch Kritik:
Die Qualität des Drucks gefällt mir nicht so, 2 Seiten (bisher 62 und 70) sind ausgeblichen und im gesamten Heft sind weisse Fussel (Dreck) verteilt.

Hauptgrund des Kaufes für die Premium waren die Gummientkoppler für Lüfter.
Leider habe ich da nicht einen von installiert bekommen. Habs mit verschiedenen Hilfsmitteln probiert- Öl, Margarine und WD-40, geholfen hat nix und bei benutzung der Zange sind sie kaputtgerissen. Sind die Dinger bei Sharkoon nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gekommen? An 4 Lüftern ausprobiert und nirgendwo hat einer gepasst 

Und scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige der die Druickqualität und die Entkoppler bemängelt..


zuogolpon schrieb:


> Die Druckqualität ist allerdings sehr schlecht...
> 5 linke Seiten haben bei mir statt schwarzer Schrift Graue. Man kann es  grade noch sehen.
> Die Entkoppler an sich sind eine schöne Beilage, meine sind zwar alle  entkoppelt, doch ich habs eben mit einem 5. Lüfter versucht.
> Das Ergebnis nach dreimaligem Versuchen des kräfitgen Zeihens an den  Entkoppler-Enden:
> ...



Mecker fertig


----------



## Taitan (5. Mai 2010)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist gut. Leider wird der (Lese-)Spaß durch einige kleinere Grammatik- und Orthographiefehler getrübt. Hinzu kommen noch einige ausgeblichene Seiten - gerade als Abonnent habe ich da keine Möglichkeit mir ein "mängelfreies" Exemplar im Zeitschriftenhandel auszusuchen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. Mai 2010)

*Gummientkoppler für Lüfter*

Ich schau mir das gleich an und packe ein original verpacktes Premium aus. Die Muster, die Sharkoon uns vorab geschickt hatte, funktionierten jedenfalls tadellos. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Mai 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist gut. Leider wird der (Lese-)Spaß durch einige kleinere Grammatik- und Orthographiefehler getrübt.



Hast du dafür Beispiele? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Beispiele?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



ich hab einen

Beim thema "infrastruktur": bei dem Text im Bild wo die 2 neuen Asus 1366 Boards kurz vorgestellt werden (Rampage III Extreme) steht das es 4 Karten jeweils 16 Lanes zur verfügung stellt. aber dazu müsste es ja 2 NF200 haben, was es aber nicht hat.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> *Gummientkoppler für Lüfter*
> 
> Ich schau mir das gleich an und packe ein original verpacktes Premium aus. Die Muster, die Sharkoon uns vorab geschickt hatte, funktionierten jedenfalls tadellos.
> 
> ...



Mir tun die Finger immer noch weh 
Musste das Gummi an den Stellen für die Lüfter- und die Gehäuseöffnungen kürzen, also die dicken Stellchen welche blockierten. Ich hab zwar noch nie entkoppelt, aber wenn das immer son Akt ist, werd ich niemals welche kaufen  Aber zum Ausprobieren dennoch eine nette Beilage.

Obwohl es tatsächlich ne Spur leiser geworden ist


----------



## jokergermany (6. Mai 2010)

Warum wird auf Seite 12 das Corsair 400W gegen das Xilence 550W gewechselt?

Und meint ihr die Aufrüst-Matrix wirklich ernst?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2010)

Möchtest du konstruktive Kritik anbringen? Dann formuliere bitte auch so - deine zweite Frage aber sieht mehr nach Provokation aus. Und ja, wir meinen die ernst, sonst würden wir sie nicht abdrucken. Beachte bei der Matrix den Sternchen-Text links und bedenke, welche Spiele es gibt. Von extrem CPU-limitiert bis extrem GPU-limitiert alles dabei, die Matrix ist nur ein Richtwert. Mehr nicht.

Wenn du dir diesen *Artikel *anschaust, siehst du, dass ein i5-750 sehr wohl eine HD 5870 ausbremst oder limitiert, je nach Spiel (Anno) auch in höheren Auflösungen wie 1.920 x 1.200 samt AA/AF. Und da sind nicht mal CPU-Killer wie GTA dabei.


----------



## jokergermany (6. Mai 2010)

Es gibt auch Autobahnen auf denen man mehr als 200 fahren kann....
Anno und GTAIV (was wohl als nächstes genannt wird) sind extrembeispiele, aber danach sone Matrix auszulegen finde ich sehr grenzwertig.

Aber es wäre allgemein sehr interessant, wenn offengelegt werden würde, welche Spiele für diese "Aufrüst-Matrix" ausgewählt wurden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2010)

Ich frage dich erneut: Hast du den Sternchen-Text (genau!) gelesen und den Link bzw. die Diagramme angeschaut? 

In 1680 x 1050 ohne AA/AF bremst nun mal selbst ein 975 XE die HD 5870 - sogar in Crysis Warhead. Grenzwertig ist Matrix keineswegs.

Welche Spiele? Ein Schnitt durch gut ein halbes Dutzend aktuelle Titel wie Dragon Age, Crysis, GTA4, Bad Company 2 usw,


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> Es stand doch das dass gigabyte zu spät für den test ankam


 

Daher ja die Frage, ob noch ein Test im Print kommt, oder nur Online...


----------



## GxGamer (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht verboten hier eine verblichene Seite zu zeigen?
Will es nur einmal visuell verdeutlichen wie manche Seiten aussehen.


----------



## doppelschwoer (6. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage zu den BC2 Benchmarks. Die scheinen mir irgendwie nicht zusammen zu passen.

Ein Kasten ist zur Messung der CPU abhängigkeit. Dort wird eine HD5870 als Graka verwendet. Die CPU ist ein 860 wenn ich richtig liege.
Die anderen drei Diagramme sind zur Graka Messung. Dort wird auch die CPU von oben eingesetzt. Nunja, bei selben Grafik settings, Test case (wird nach Diagrammtitel der gleiche verwendet) und Hardware sollte doch in etwa das gleiche Ergebnis zu sehen sein.

Allerdings weichen die Ergebnisse der HD5870 im CPU Test deutlich von den Graka Tests ab.
Sollte dazu eine andere Benchmark Szene verwendet werden, dann dürften die Diagramme nicht die gleiche Szene ausweisen.


----------



## ile (6. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab mir jetzt die DVD ganz angesehen und hey, mal ehrlich: Warum soll ich noch eine Ausgabe mit DVD abonniert haben? (Im Moment noch die Premium-Version, aber da muss ich schauen, wie die Themen in Zukunft sind, sowas wie Starcraft oder generell Spiele in der Premium geht gar nicht )

Wozu noch die DVD?

1) Bis auf das (völlig überflüssige, weil stinklangweilige) "PCGH in Gefahr"-Video und das Werbevideo über den PCGH-PC (also das ist ganz klar Werbung!) kenne ich alle Videos schon aus dem Internet, d. h.: Alle Videos von dieser Ausgabe kann ich mir schenken. Zudem gibts die genialen Rückblicksvideos mit Henner nicht mehr.
Fazit: Keine guten Videos mehr (Nicht falsch verstehen: Die "PCGH Uncut"-Videos finde ich gut, aber die gibt es halt schon viel früher im Internet - warum soll ich dafür extra zahlen?) , diese waren aber immer der Hauptgrund für den DVD-Kauf 

2) Das PCGH-Knoppix funktioniert nicht: Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen meinen PC neu aufsetzen müssen, weil Windows nicht mehr booten konnte. Ich wollte dann mit dem Knoppix meine Daten nochmals sichern (auch wenn diese eh schon gesichert waren, aber halt 6 Tage vorher). Und dann: Geht nicht - Fehlermeldung. Was habe ich gemacht? Ich habe mir ein Notfallwindows nach Anleitung der c't erstellt (Die c't habe ich von einem Freund). Das ist schon bitter: Hier musste ich auf eine Konkurrenzzeitschrift zurückgreifen. 

3) Die Tools kann ich mir auch aus dem Internet runterladen.

4) Auf Bonusmaterial können treue PCGH-Leser eh verzichten, sie kennen den Content bereits - hier werden nur Gelegenheitsleser bevorteilt

5) Die Software-Happen, die es sonst noch gibt, brauche ich normalerweise eh nicht


Fazit: Am schlauesten ist es wohl, wenn ich in Zukunft mein Abo auf die Magazin-Version downgrade und - falls interessant - für jeweils einen Monat auf die Premium-Version upgrade um dann unverzüglich wieder auf die Magazin-Variante umzuschwenken. 

Und damit das klar ist: Ich will hier keinen kränken oder so, denn ich finde es richtig schade, dass die DVD mittlerweile so uninteressant ist, ich will hiermit vielmehr bewirken, dass die DVD wieder richtig geil wird in Zukunft, das wäre mein Wunsch!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> *Gummientkoppler für Lüfter*
> 
> Ich schau mir das gleich an und packe ein original verpacktes Premium aus. Die Muster, die Sharkoon uns vorab geschickt hatte, funktionierten jedenfalls tadellos.
> 
> ...



*Kurzes Update: Wir stehen aktuell mit Sharkoon in Verhandlungen, da offenbar eine Teilmenge der Gummientkoppler fehlerhaft ist. Melde mich so schnell wie möglich wieder.*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2010)

*@ doppelschwoer*

Der i7-860 für die GraKa-Tests läuft mit 4,0 GHz. Der bei den CPU-Messungen mit den üblichen 2,8 GHz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir die Zeitschrift noch gar nicht gekauft, weil ich bisher immer nur die DVD Version gefunden habe und darauf kann ich wirklich verzichten (hab beim letzten mal die DVD Version gekauft und diese konnte man praktisch gleich in den Müll werfen ).

An der DVD sollte mal wieder richtig Hand angelegt werden, einfach nur ein paar Programme, die man überall bekommt, raufpacken, reicht meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.


----------



## kmf (6. Mai 2010)

Jetzt macht mal nicht den Kauf an der beigefügten DVD fest. Das Heft ist diesen Monat wirklich sehr gut geworden und den VK-Preis im Prinzip auch ohne diese DVD wert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2010)

Sowas liest man gern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## doppelschwoer (6. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ doppelschwoer*
> 
> Der i7-860 für die GraKa-Tests läuft mit 4,0 GHz. Der bei den CPU-Messungen mit den üblichen 2,8 GHz.



Das ist ja noch komischer.
HD5870 bei I7-860@4Ghz -> 59,9FPS
HD5870 bei I7-860@default -> 77,9FPS

Irgendwas passt da nicht, oder überseh ich noch was?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2010)

Ich seh's grade, die CPUs waren @ DX10. Zudem 1680 ohne AA/AF, die GraKa-Messungen aber durchgehend mit 4x MSAA/16:1 AF.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mal nicht den Kauf an der beigefügten DVD fest. Das Heft ist diesen Monat wirklich sehr gut geworden und den VK-Preis im Prinzip auch ohne diese DVD wert.


 
Aber ich möchte dann eben nur die Zeitschrift haben ohne die DVD, da ich die DVD nicht extra bezahlen will, obwohl ich sie nicht nutze. Da es leider mal wieder die DVD freie Version nicht zu bekommen ist, habe ich es halt nicht gekauft.
Ich warte noch, bis ich eine ohne DVD erwisch.


----------



## Thunderstom (6. Mai 2010)

quanti, habt ihr keinen gescheiten Zeitungsladen 
Die sollten sowohl die Premium als auch das Heft mit und ohne DVD haben


----------



## doppelschwoer (6. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich seh's grade, die CPUs waren @ DX10. Zudem 1680 ohne AA/AF, die GraKa-Messungen aber durchgehend mit 4x MSAA/16:1 AF.



Jetzt passt es zusammen 
Danke dir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> quanti, habt ihr keinen gescheiten Zeitungsladen
> Die sollten sowohl die Premium als auch das Heft mit und ohne DVD haben


 
Ich war schon an zwei Tanken und im Supermarkt und das Heft ohne alles () ist in der Regel kaum zu bekommen.
War aber schon immer so, als ob die Händler kaum solche bestellen.


----------



## Thunderstom (6. Mai 2010)

Also bei uns hat das der Zeitungsladen am Bahnhof immer der verkauft aber nur zeitungen^^


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. Mai 2010)

Die Aufrüst Matrix kann zwar in etwa grob erläutern, welchen CPU man zu welcher Grafikkarte benutzen sollte, ansonsten ist aber so eine pauschale Tabelle eher nicht dafür geeignet, zumal der Takt des schnellsten i7 falsch angeben wurde und sich eine GTX480 auch sehr gut mit einem i5 750 oder phenom 2 965BE/955BE betreiben lässt.
Weitere erläuterungen wären also dringend nötig gewesen.


----------



## myladoom (6. Mai 2010)

Hi ich habe mal eine frage ist da auch der Große LCD Test mit 50 Monitoren drin ??
MfG DooM


----------



## Schaffe89 (6. Mai 2010)

Der leistungsindex ist zudem auch sehr Nvidia tendenziös. Gefälltmir gar net.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2010)

Um Gefallen geht's dabei nicht – in diesem 10 Spiele umfassenden Parcours, den wir 2-3 Wochen _vor dem GTX-400-Launch_ anhand von Umfragen und nach langen internen Debatten zusammenstellten, ergibt sich nun mal dieses (alles andere als unrealistische) Bild.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Mai 2010)

Baut ihr in diesen 200 Games(inklusive Benchmarks) umfassenden Test auch noch die GTX 470 und 480 sowie 5870 mit 2 GB RAM ein ?

Und eine realistische Auflösung von 1280x1024 wie ich sie nutzen muss da mehr nicht auf meinen Tisch passt (Dachschräge) .


----------



## GxGamer (7. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> *Kurzes Update: Wir stehen aktuell mit Sharkoon in Verhandlungen, da offenbar eine Teilmenge der Gummientkoppler fehlerhaft ist. Melde mich so schnell wie möglich wieder.*






GxGamer schrieb:


> Sind die Dinger bei Sharkoon nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gekommen?



Ich will Schmerzensgeld  
So kann man seinen Müll auch loswerden  
Sehr salopp gesagt, aber so schauts halt aus


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Mai 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich will Schmerzensgeld
> So kann man seinen Müll auch loswerden
> Sehr salopp gesagt, aber so schauts halt aus



stimmt sehe auch keinen Sinn darin die zu nutzen

aber worann merkt man ob man defekte hat ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Mai 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Baut ihr in diesen 200 Games(inklusive Benchmarks) umfassenden Test auch noch die GTX 470 und 480 sowie 5870 mit 2 GB RAM ein ?
> 
> Und eine realistische Auflösung von 1280x1024 wie ich sie nutzen muss da mehr nicht auf meinen Tisch passt (Dachschräge) .


Das IST quasi der neue Leistungsindex. In 1680 und 1920 mit 4xAA, 16;1 AF und zumeist maximalen Details. 1.280 x 1.024 ist ziemlich am Aussterben und liegt trotz übertaktetem Core i7 bei schnellen Grafikkarten auch mit hohem AA-Stufen häufig im CPU-Limit. Daher haben wir uns gegen dieses Setting entschieden.


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Mai 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> quanti, habt ihr keinen gescheiten Zeitungsladen
> Die sollten sowohl die Premium als auch das Heft mit und ohne DVD haben


Leider ist es so, dass der Zeitungsladen meines Vertrauens, die PCGH auch nicht mehr hat(te). Ich weiß nicht, ob sie sie wieder reingenommen haben, da ich umgezogen bin. Die is schlicht und einfach aus dem Sortiment geflogen, da wo ich sie immer gekauft habe. Ist also nicht nur bei quantenslipstream ein Probblem.


----------



## herethic (7. Mai 2010)

Ist euer Be Quiet! UCS-Lüfter überhaupt regelbar?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Mai 2010)

Klar, wieso sollte er nicht?


----------



## herethic (7. Mai 2010)

Deswegen

...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Mai 2010)

Ähm, da sind seitlich Laschen für die Klammern ... nicht oben und unten einhängen  Und blasen ist effektiver als saugen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Leider ist es so, dass der Zeitungsladen meines Vertrauens, die PCGH auch nicht mehr hat(te). Ich weiß nicht, ob sie sie wieder reingenommen haben, da ich umgezogen bin. Die is schlicht und einfach aus dem Sortiment geflogen, da wo ich sie immer gekauft habe. Ist also nicht nur bei quantenslipstream ein Probblem.


 
Ja, es gibt einige Ecken in Deutschland, da ist man halt arm dran.
Ich werde Morgen noch mal die Läden abklappern, vielleicht erwische ich noch eine, ansonsten greife ich halt zur DVD Version und entsorge die gleich vor Ort. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und blasen ist effektiver als saugen.


 
Das sage ich auch immer...


----------



## kmf (8. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ähm, [...] Und blasen ist effektiver als saugen.


Dem ist allerdings nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Mai 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Leider ist es so, dass der Zeitungsladen meines Vertrauens, die PCGH auch nicht mehr hat(te). Ich weiß nicht, ob sie sie wieder reingenommen haben, da ich umgezogen bin. Die is schlicht und einfach aus dem Sortiment geflogen, da wo ich sie immer gekauft habe. Ist also nicht nur bei quantenslipstream ein Probblem.



Jeder Händler kann und muss ein Heft (nach)bestellen, wenn man es dort in Auftrag gibt. PCGH fliegt nur dann irgendwann automatisch bei einem Händler raus, wenn er mehrere Mal Null Verkäufe hat.

Ansonsten: Ab Sommer bieten wir einen neuen Shop mit der Möglichkeit, ganz reguläre Hefte zu bestellen.


----------



## herethic (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich den Kühler beim nächsten mal zum reinigen und WLP erneurn ausbauen bau ich ihn so ein das er saugt.

Es ging eher um das Problem mit der regelung des Lüfters 

Und das mit den seitliche weiß ich mitlerweile auch schon,mal sehen wann ichs endlich hinkriege.


----------



## Shi (8. Mai 2010)

Ja die DVD lässt echt nach :/ Außerdem habt ihr immer nur ein Spiel drauf was einen Monat in der von mir ebenfalls gekauften PC Action war  Naja wär ja nicht so schlimm wenn wenigstens die Videos cool wären aber leider konnte man die die diesen Monat auf DVD waren fast alle schon im Internet finden  Hab mir extra ein DVD-Abo zum Geburtstag gewünscht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Mai 2010)

Was die DVD angeht: Ich gelobe jetzt einfach mal pauschal Besserung. Henner hat ja nicht nur großartige Videos besprochen, sondern auch die DVD maßgeblich betreut. Wir müssen erst einmal intern dafür Sorge tragen, dass wir ähnlich gute Inhalte finden. Für die Ausgabe 07 sehe ich da aber schon ein paar nette Sachen für die PCGH-DVD-Käufer.


----------



## Shi (8. Mai 2010)

Das höre ich gern!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Das höre ich gern!


ich auch

z.B. 
*Cinematic Mod 10.4*


----------



## xTc (8. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir die aktuelle Ausgabe heute morgen auch mal auf die schnelle geholt. Mit großem Interesse habe ich den Part "GTX4x0 und Undervolting" gelesen. Die Ersparnis macht die Karte für mich schon wesentlich interessanter. 

Weiterhin fand ich den AMD Phenom II X6 Test samt der 8x0-Boards super. Den Rest werde ich in den kommenden lesen. 


Allerdings macht die Ausgabe bis jetzt einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

So, ich hab die DVD freie Version nun bekommen. Musste dafür 3 Läden abklappern (und 2 Tanken ).
Insgesammt betrachtet hätte ich, bei den Spritkosten, die Premium Version zweimal kaufen können. 

Aber das war ja nicht mein Auto und auch nicht mein Sprit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2010)

Vll solltest du doch mal über ein Abo nachdenken


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Meine Frau erlaubt mir nur eine begrenze Anzahl an Abos und der Playboy ist mir doch wichtiger.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2010)

Wie gut, dass ich mein eigener Herr bin


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Dafür muss ich meine Sachen nicht selbst waschen und bügeln und das Essen wird geliefert, wenn ich anrufe. 

Und damit das hier nicht zu sehr ausartet.... 

Ich hab den Phenom X6 Artikel nun gelesen und stelle fest, dass die Meinung in der Redaktion reicht einheitlich ist.
Scheint also, nach eurer Meinung zu urteilen, dass man lieber die 6 Kerner Thuban anstatt der 4 Kerner Deneb kaufen soll, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Mai 2010)

Sofern du deinen Rechner dann länger als 6 Monate nutzt: Klar, der "Turban" ist eine feine CPU. Die 2 Kerne mehr kosten weniger als wenn du einen einzelnen Zweikerner kaufst. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Das gilt doch dann aber auch nur, wenn man noch keinen Deneb hat, denn dann ist der Leistungsvorteil des 6 Kerners ja nicht so hoch, vor allem dann, wenn man den Rechner eh nur zum Spielen benutzt, oder sehe ich das anders als du?

Außerdem, um noch mal zum Heft zurück zu kommen, habt ihr da einen Fehler bei der Heftvorschau 7/2010 drinne?
Ihr wollt Bildschirme testen, LED und LCD Bildschirme.
Sind das nicht eher alles LCD Bildschirme, nur eben mit LED-und Röhrenhintergrundbeleuchtung. 
Oder hab ich was verpasst und es gibt schon OELD Bildschirme in 24 Zoll?


----------



## Eddy10 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,im Heft 06/2010 stehen auf der Seite 82/83 die Prämien die man Online abonnieren kann, z.B. Nesteq Maxzero Lüftersteuerung als Mini-Abo +Prämie, ich finde auf der PCGH Seite so ein Abo nicht den ixh online abonnieren kann,warum??Ist da etwa ein Fehler im Heft?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt doch dann aber auch nur, wenn man noch keinen Deneb hat, denn dann ist der Leistungsvorteil des 6 Kerners ja nicht so hoch, vor allem dann, wenn man den Rechner eh nur zum Spielen benutzt, oder sehe ich das anders als du?



Du hast gefragt, ob man den 4- oder 6-Kerner kaufen soll. Meine Antwort darauf war: den Sechser. Klar, denn der Aufpreis ist gering und die Vorteile abseits von Spielen sind schon jetzt bemerkbar. Bis Spiele spürbare Vorteile aus 6 Kernen ziehen, werden wohl noch einige Monate ins Land ziehen, aber dann wird aus "nice to have" noch mehr. Aktuell zeichnet sich ein sehr ähnliches Bild wie einst beim Duell Q6600 (4 "langsame" Kerne) gegen den gleich teuren E8400 (2 schnellere Kerne) ab. Mittlerweile ist der Q6600 so gut wie überall schneller. Solange der Turban in deinem Rechner älter als ein Jahr werden soll, ist er IMO der richtige Prozessor. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Das klingt pausibel. Dann werde ich meinen Deneb erst mal behalten und auf den Bulldozer warten. 
Wenn der ein Flop werden sollte, kann ich immer noch den Thurban einbauen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich auf den BD und habe sogar schon meinen Text für die Meinungsfresse fertig 


> Verzeihen Sie mir das plumpe Wortspiel: So wie AMD einst mit dem Athlon 64 den "Hammer" auspackte, macht der Phenom III alias "Bulldozer" Intels versammelte Nehalem-Phalanx schlicht platt. Und damit ist AMD erstmals seit dem "Hammer" wieder an der Spitze - und das ist gut so.


----------



## Shi (9. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den BD und habe sogar schon meinen Text für die Meinungsfresse fertig



5€ in das Phrasenschwein!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Mai 2010)

Pah, das ist keine Phrase sondern eine bildgewaltige monumental-epische Sprache


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den BD und habe sogar schon meinen Text für die Meinungsfresse fertig


 
Dann soll ich also doch alles wegwerfen und erst mal die Lego Steine rauskramen, wenn ich spielen will? 
Oder meine Frau aufsuchen, wenn ich was zum Spielen haben will? 

Der Bulldozer scheint ja besser zu werden als die meisten denken, wenn ich deine Aussage richtig interpretiere, oder weißt du schon wieder mehr als andere?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß über BD auch nicht mehr als andere. Nur das, was es aktuell zu wissen gibt - wobei ich nicht weiß, ob du das alles kennst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne nur das, was ihr bei PCGH mal geschrieben habt, aber neue Informationen habe ich jetzt nicht unbefingt, zumindest keine, die neuer sind als der letzte Beitrag von euch in der Zeitschrift.
Nur die AMD Roadmap hab ich letztens gesehen (als der 6 Kerner rauskam) und da stand, dass der Bulldozer in 4-8 Kerner kommen soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den BD und habe sogar schon meinen Text für die Meinungsfresse fertig



Soviel zum Thema "unvoreingenommene Redakteure" 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur das, was ihr bei PCGH mal geschrieben habt, aber neue Informationen habe ich jetzt nicht unbefingt, zumindest keine, die neuer sind als der letzte Beitrag von euch in der Zeitschrift.
> Nur die AMD Roadmap hab ich letztens gesehen (als der 6 Kerner rauskam) und da stand, dass der Bulldozer in 4-8 Kerner kommen soll.



Die Roadmap gabs in den News schon mehrfach unabhängig von Thuban zu sehen 
Handfeste Informationen aber nicht. Das letzte war die Technikgeschichte von Anfang letzter Woche, die sich aber auch nur auf wenige Diagramme stütze. Bleibt also spannend...
In der Vergangenheit war AMD umso lauter, umso schlechter das Endergebniss war


----------



## Eddy10 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,im Heft 06/2010 stehen auf der Seite 82/83 die Prämien die man Online abonnieren kann, z.B. Nesteq Maxzero Lüftersteuerung als Mini-Abo +Prämie, ich finde auf der PCGH Seite so ein Abo nicht den ixh online abonnieren kann,warum??Ist da etwa ein Fehler im Heft?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Roadmap gabs in den News schon mehrfach unabhängig von Thuban zu sehen


 
Die AMD Roadmap lese ich auch nicht bei PCGH. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Handfeste Informationen aber nicht. Das letzte war die Technikgeschichte von Anfang letzter Woche, die sich aber auch nur auf wenige Diagramme stütze. Bleibt also spannend...


 
Sag ich doch, abwarten und gucken, was da kommen wird.
Aber es scheint ja Redakteure zu geben, die sich schon eine Meinung gebildet haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit war AMD umso lauter, umso schlechter das Endergebniss war


 
Fand ich jetzt nicht, beim Phenom 1 hatte ich jetzt kein Säbelrasseln vernommen und beim Phenom 2 nur, dass man versucht den Anschluss zu finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fand ich jetzt nicht, beim Phenom 1 hatte ich jetzt kein Säbelrasseln vernommen



Da musst du aber eine ganze Gurkenfarm in den Ohren gehabt haben. Fast ein Jahr lang konnte man sich von AMD anhören, wie toll ihre Architektur ist, wie geil monolithische Quadcores sind, auf Messen konnte man tolle 3-3,2 GHz Systeme mit 95W bewundern,...


----------



## Llares (12. Mai 2010)

Die Ausgabe gefällt mir ganz gut, aber ich habe echt den Eindruck als hätte euer Lektor/-in Urlaub gemacht. So ist z.B. bei den Thubans im Prozessorindex das Komma für die Truecrypt-Werte falsch. Im Thubantest werden die Spielebenches als Synthetische deklariert und der AMD wird ein Phenom II X5 965 BE untergeschoben. Ich weiss, ihr hattet Zeitdruck und der Test ist echt beeindruckend. Daher versteht das mehr als Hinweis 
Gibt noch einige andere Stellen, die ich aber auf die schnelle nicht wiederfinde. 

Aber warum sind sowohl 500€ als auch 400€ ein ausreichendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für eine 5870? Soviel besser ist die Leistung der Sapphire gegenüber der Powercolor nicht, als das sie 100€Mehrpreis rechtfertigen würde. Nichtmal ein Spiel liegt bei.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> *Kurzes Update: Wir stehen aktuell mit Sharkoon in Verhandlungen, da offenbar eine Teilmenge der Gummientkoppler fehlerhaft ist. Melde mich so schnell wie möglich wieder.*



Sharkoon tauscht eventuell defekte Entkoppler aus:

_Alle betroffenen Leser senden die defekten Rubber-Bolts im frankierten Brief-Umschlag an die deutsche Sharkoon Adresse. Zudem legen die Leser einen mit der Rücksende bzw. Leser-Adresse beschrifteten, unfrankierten Rückumschlag bei. Sharkoon wird den Lesern dann als Entgegenkommen die doppelte Menge austauschen, also 2 Tütchen mit jeweils 4 Rubber Bolts sprich insgesamt 8 Rubber Bolts pro betroffen Leser. Die Portokosten für den Rückversand übernimmt Sharkoon. Die Leser, die einen Austausch erhalten, können dann zwei Lüfter in ihrem Rechnern entkoppeln. Der Austausch erfolgt voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen, da die Bolts gerade nachproduziert werden.

  Anbei die Adresse für den Austausch:_ _

  Sharkoon Technologies GmbH_ _
  Stichwort "Rubber Bolts"
  Siemensstrasse 38
  35440 Linden_


----------



## Hackman (12. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt mal mein Feedback:
Super gelungenes Heft, seit langem habe ich mal wieder beinahe jeden Artikel gelesen! Themenauswahl und so weiter, echt super, und der X6-Test das erhoffte Aha-Erlebnis. 
Ein wenig Kritik:
- Der X6-Test ist textuell stellenweise etwas holprig, enthält auch ein paar Wortdreher und so, aber Zeitmangel lass ich da gerne gelten, weil der Test sonst wirlich gut war. Dass aber in der "bang"-Grafik ein ominöser Phenom X5 auftaucht  Naja, beim nächsten mal doch lieber nochmal drüber schauen. In den Bench-Tabellen habt ihr auch "Min-/Max-FPS" vergessen anzugeben, und die "Bemerkungen" sind links und rechts gleich. Für alte Hasen natürlich sebsterklärend, aber mancher Neuling könnte da schon etwas grübeln! Auch finde ich es etwas blöd, dass ihr im Text zum Vergleich oft andere CPUs heranzieht, als in den Bench-Tabellen, z.B. den i7-870. 

_Noch etwas ganz generell zu Bench-Tabellen für CPUs: Ich hab das schonmal angemerkt, ich würde mir wünschen dass ihr für die CPUs die Taktfrequenz jeweils dazuschreibt. Dann kann man viel besser vergleichen: Was leistet ein AMD mit selber Frequenz? Wie ist der Taktunterschied zw. i5-750 und i7-860 etc. Spart Euch doch das DDR-1333@CL7 etc., ich glaub nicht dass diese Info besonders relevant ist oder viel Leistungsdifferenz verursacht, und wenn doch, dann kann man sie unten drunter mit einer Legende (*/**) platzieren, wie ihr ja ohnehin schon teilweise macht._

- Den Superleggera-Test fand ich ziemlich unübersichtlich. Animiert doch den Stephan, dass er beim nächsten Mal vorab das Testverfahren und die Settings erstmal beschreibt, und nicht einfach drauflostextet. So musste man sich alle wichtigen Infos aus den Nebensätzen zusammenklauben, z.B. dass Core Damage verwendet wird. Das steht mal eben nur in einem Nebensatz, in dem er sagt dass 67,7° bei 1,35 V ein guter Wert sind. Da wären wir beim zweiten Punkt: 1,35V? Das sagt mir erstmal nix, weil nirgends gesagt wird was überhaupt die Standard-Spannung ist. Ist das viel? Wenig? Außerdem verliert er kein Wort über die Taktung des i7-980X, nur über die Spannungen. Wäre schon interessant. Oder wurde er denn gar nicht übertaktet sondern nur overvoltet?? Das fände ich skurril und wenig praxisnah. Noch ein Schmankerl: S63. unten: "Supperlegga". Da war wohl im Anschluss gleich Brotzeitpause. 

- Über die mauen Vollversionen der DVD (leider keine guten Spiele mehr) und stattdessen Tools die keiner braucht (Ram-Tuning) oder "Vollversionen", die sowieso gratis sind, wurde schon genug gesagt. Ich wünsche mir immernoch Flatout 2, einst wurden ja die Vollversionen von PCA und PCG später auch in PCGH verwurstet, das fand ich immer super. 

Und eine ganz wichtige Frage brennt mir noch unter den Nägeln:
Wie kann es sein, dass im Thuban Artikel das System mit X6 1090T und 5870 im Leerlauf gemütliche _76 Watt_ schluckt, im AM3-Mainboard-Test das geringste rund _125 Watt_, meistens sogar über 135 Watt verheizt werden? In den Ergebnis-Tabellen hinter Leistungsaufnahme ist leider kein Stern (*), sodass unklar ist, welche Hardware zum Einsatz kam. Diesselbe wie bei Spieleleistung, nehm ich an (X3 720, HD 4870), denn im Text zum MSI-Board versteckt sich dieser Hinweis bei den Angaben zur Leistungsaufnahme!?? Dann gehört in die Tabelle dort aber auch ein Stern. Aber wieso ist diese soviel höher als bei einem X6 mit höherer TDP? Kapier ich net! Und was ist der "PCGH-Stabilitätstest"? Ich finde leider keine Infos dazu. Da solltet ihr der Nachvollziehbarkeit halber in Zukunft etwas nachbessern.

Sorry dass das doch soviel geworden ist, hoffe ich bekomme ein paar Antworten. Ansonsten, super Heft, sobald die DVD sich merklich gebessert hat  bin ich wieder als Abonnent an Boot! Aber ich will bitte den Megahalems als Prämie, wo ist der geblieben? In den News vor ganz kurzer Zeit als Prämie angekündigt und dann lautlos verschwunden!? :/


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Mai 2010)

Hackman schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas ganz generell zu Bench-Tabellen für CPUs: Ich hab das schonmal angemerkt, ich würde mir wünschen dass ihr für die CPUs die Taktfrequenz jeweils dazuschreibt.


Sir ja Sir 


			
				Hackman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann es sein, dass im Thuban Artikel das System mit X6 1090T und 5870 im Leerlauf gemütliche 76 Watt schluckt, im AM3-Mainboard-Test das geringste rund 125 Watt, meistens sogar über 135 Watt verheizt werden?


HD4870 statt HD5870, 60 statt 20 Watt idle. Zudem hat das CPU-Sys ein effizienteres Netzteil. That's all.


			
				Hackman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, beim nächsten mal doch lieber nochmal drüber schauen.


Geht schlecht, wenn McAffee alle Rechner lahmlegt.


----------



## Eddy10 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,im Heft 06/2010 stehen auf der Seite 82/83 die Prämien die man  Online abonnieren kann, z.B. Nesteq Maxzero Lüftersteuerung als Mini-Abo  +Prämie, ich finde auf der PCGH Seite so ein Abo nicht den ixh online  abonnieren kann,warum??Ist da etwa ein Fehler im Heft?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2010)

Auf der *Abo-Seite* sehe ich die NesteQ nur bei 1-Jahres-Abo. Soll es die auch für ein Mini-Abo geben [sorry, ich als Red habe mit den Abos eher wenig zu tun]?

*EDIT*
Hmmm, ok - ich seh's im Heft. Ich mach mich schlau und gebe es weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Geht schlecht, wenn McAffee alle Rechner lahmlegt.


 
Dann wars das wohl mit McAffee bei PCGH. 
Angeblich soll Bit Defender auch brauchbar sein.


----------



## TempestX1 (13. Mai 2010)

Oder Linux als OS nehmen um Berichte zu schreiben, da braucht man kein AV Programm.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Mai 2010)

Eine Firma rüstet man nicht mal eben über Nacht mit anderer Software aus, ohne dass es zu weiteren Beeinträchtigungen kommt. McA*f*ee bleibt erst mal, genauso wie Windows XP. Einen solchen Fehler werden so schnell nicht mehr begehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Taitan (13. Mai 2010)

von f-secure rate ich auch ab - wir im Büro wurden da auch häufiger "abgeschossen".


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Mai 2010)

Eddy10 schrieb:


> Hallo,im Heft 06/2010 stehen auf der Seite 82/83 die Prämien die man  Online abonnieren kann, z.B. Nesteq Maxzero Lüftersteuerung als Mini-Abo  +Prämie, ich finde auf der PCGH Seite so ein Abo nicht den ixh online  abonnieren kann,warum??Ist da etwa ein Fehler im Heft?



Die Prämie ist leider zu teuer für das Miniabo, daher dürfen wir diese nur für das 1-Jahres-Abo verwenden, wie sich herausgestellt hat. Sorry für die Verwirrung.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Sharkoon tauscht eventuell defekte Entkoppler aus:
> 
> _Alle betroffenen Leser senden die defekten Rubber-Bolts im frankierten Brief-Umschlag an die deutsche Sharkoon Adresse. Zudem legen die Leser einen mit der Rücksende bzw. Leser-Adresse beschrifteten, unfrankierten Rückumschlag bei. Sharkoon wird den Lesern dann als Entgegenkommen die doppelte Menge austauschen, also 2 Tütchen mit jeweils 4 Rubber Bolts sprich insgesamt 8 Rubber Bolts pro betroffen Leser. Die Portokosten für den Rückversand übernimmt Sharkoon. Die Leser, die einen Austauche erhalten, können dann zwei Lüfter in ihrem Rechnern entkoppeln. Der Austausch erfolgt voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen, da die Bolts gerade nachproduziert werden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das kleine Tütchen nicht mehr in dem die drin waren, ist das von Belang? Und ich habe die Entkoppler auch "beschnitten" wie es hier beschrieben wurde. Stellen das Probleme dar?


----------



## area50 (16. Mai 2010)

Im Grafikkarten Artikel mwird angegeben das die HD5870 PCS+ eine GPU Vcore von 1,2V hat meine PCS+ hat nur eine Vcore von 1,15V.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2010)

Sagt dir das der Afterburner?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Mai 2010)

Unser Testmuster der HD 5870 PCS+ zeigt in GPU-Z eine Last-GPU-Spannung von 1,2 Volt, im Leerlauf 0,95. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass Powercolor da etwas streut – das ist typisch für Mikrochips. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## area50 (16. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sagt dir das der Afterburner?




GPU-Z sagt das.

Und auch was das Übertakten angeht müßt ihr ein sehr gutes Modell erwischt haben.

Meine schafft gerade mal 10MHz GPU Takt mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, unsere hat 1,2V.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Mai 2010)

area50 schrieb:


> GPU-Z sagt das.
> 
> Und auch was das Übertakten angeht müßt ihr ein sehr gutes Modell erwischt haben.
> 
> Meine schafft gerade mal 10MHz GPU Takt mehr.



Ergibt doch alles Sinn: Unser Muster lässt sich gut übertakten, zieht wegen der standardmäßig höheren Spannung aber relativ viel Strom. Nur 10 Megahertz mehr ist aber extrem mau – sicher, dass die Karte ok ist?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## area50 (17. Mai 2010)

Ja die Karte ist OK nur OC mäßig geht da nix.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Mai 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich habe das kleine Tütchen nicht mehr in dem die drin waren, ist das von Belang? Und ich habe die Entkoppler auch "beschnitten" wie es hier beschrieben wurde. Stellen das Probleme dar?



Sharkoon tauscht auch ohne Originaltüte um.

Marco


----------



## kmf (20. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Sharkoon tauscht auch ohne Originaltüte um.
> 
> Marco


Man, was ein Aufwand für einen Pfennig-Artikel. 

Ich pfeif drauf, meine Stöpsel sind jetzt ok und bleiben drin.


----------



## Captain Future (28. Mai 2010)

Mal noch eine kleine Anmerkung von mir (leider erste jetzt die Ausgabe gelesen) zum Thubantest. 
Darin wird auf Seite 48-50 über die Leistungsaufnahme gesprochen. Leider wird dabei völlig das Verhältnis der aufgenommen zur erbrachten Leistung übergangen.

Im Idle ok, da tun alle "nix". In Coredamage auch - da tun alle "nix sinnvolles" (für mich der CPU-Furmark). Aber im Cinebench hättet ihr die Werte mal direkt in Relation zur Renderleistung setzen sollen, die ja im Benchmark ist.

Da ich nicht so bin, habe ich die Cinebench-Punkte durch die Plattofrm-Watt geteilt:

Intel Core i7 980X: 122,24 CB/Watt
AMD Phenom II X6 1090 T: 113,81 CB/Watt
Intel Core i7 975XE: 109,25 CB/Watt
Intel Core i7 860: 107,88 CB/Watt
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE: 86,99 CB/Watt

Auf einmal steht der 980X ganz oben, obwohl er am meisten Strom braucht. Die den Phenom X6ern attestierte Energieeffizienz kann somit nicht stehengelassen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Mai 2010)

Ein solches Watt/Leistungsrating gibt's in der 07/2010.

Cinebench haben wir bewusst nicht genommen, da dieser Benchmark sehr Intel-lastig ist und sehr stark von SMT profitiert. Beides ist nicht unbedingt die Regel und daher unserer Ansicht nach etwas verzerrend. Wobei absolut gesehen das Watt/Ptk-Verhältnis im Cinebench den 980X klar vorne sieht. Auf die meisten anderen massiv multithreaded ausgelegten Benches herunter gebrochen, steht der 1090er besser da.


----------



## Captain Future (28. Mai 2010)

Mehr SMT = Mehr Strom durch höhere Auslastung.
Dann hättet ihr ihn auch nicht für die Strommessung nehmen sollen.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo nochmal 
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich hab die Gummientkoppler nach Anleitung an die angegebene Adresse geschickt, am 19.05. habe ich sie in den Briefkasten geworfen und seitdem nix mehr davon gehört oder neues erhalten.

Kann ich die nun abschreiben?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Juni 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ich hab die Gummientkoppler nach Anleitung an die angegebene Adresse geschickt, am 19.05. habe ich sie in den Briefkasten geworfen und seitdem nix mehr davon gehört oder neues erhalten.
> ...



Dauert noch:



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> _Der Austausch erfolgt voraussichtlich innerhalb der  nächsten 4 Wochen, da die Bolts gerade nachproduziert werden._


----------



## GxGamer (5. Juni 2010)

Achso dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, ich dachte die Aktion würde insgesamt 4 Wochen gehen. Sie sind übrigens gerade angekommen und ich habe bereits einen ausprobiert, der funktionierte einwandfrei 
Mal schauen wie der Rest der Tüte und die zweite Tüte sich verhält 
Aber schönen Dank dafür 

Nachtrag:
Tüte 1 war völlig in Ordnung und liess sich problemlos einbauen, Tüte 2 musste wieder beschnitten werden, damit es passt. Aber trotzdem danke, jetzt weiss ich, dass ich mir niemals die Rubber bolts von Sharkoon kaufen werde. Da ist ja jedes Billig-Produkt besser.


----------



## Zockersepp (23. Juni 2010)

ähm wegen den rubber bolts das Problem hab ich auch wo kann man das hinschicken? und das die rubber bolts generell von sharkoon schlecht sind kann ich nicht sagen die aus dem silencer kit sind einwandfrei und gehen leicht rein und halten gut

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Marco (23. Juni 2010)

Sharkoon tauscht eventuell defekte Entkoppler aus:

Alle betroffenen Leser senden die defekten Rubber-Bolts im frankierten Brief-Umschlag an die deutsche Sharkoon Adresse. Zudem legen die Leser einen mit der Rücksende bzw. Leser-Adresse beschrifteten, unfrankierten Rückumschlag bei. Sharkoon wird den Lesern dann als Entgegenkommen die doppelte Menge austauschen, also 2 Tütchen mit jeweils 4 Rubber Bolts sprich insgesamt 8 Rubber Bolts pro betroffen Leser. Die Portokosten für den Rückversand übernimmt Sharkoon. Die Leser, die einen Austausch erhalten, können dann zwei Lüfter in ihrem Rechnern entkoppeln. Der Austausch erfolgt voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen, da die Bolts gerade nachproduziert werden.

Anbei die Adresse für den Austausch:

Sharkoon Technologies GmbH
Stichwort "Rubber Bolts"
Siemensstrasse 38
35440 Linden


----------

